
Email deliverability: not all newsletter services actually deliver your emails - onlito
https://www.emailtooltester.com/en/blog/email-deliverability/
======
stevoski
I recently signed up for a newsletter service. One of their _own_ onboarding
emails to me was sent to spam by Gmail. Not a good sign for their ability to
deliver my newsletters to my list.

~~~
onlito
Yeah, that's pretty bad. Not always easy to say why that happened. Could be a
blacklisted server but could also be the individual (learnt) behaviour of your
Gmail account.

------
bruceb
Would be nice to have Sendy added to this study.

~~~
onlito
Thanks for your suggestion! Since Sendy is using Amazon SES, it would be more
of a test of the Amazon mail servers. Good idea nonetheless!

